# Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball[Yahoo]:



## qross1fan

You guys know the drill, tell me if you want in and I'll pm you info.

Do you guys want a Rotisserie league or head-to-head as well and max number of teams I'm thinking should be at 12, 14 at most. 

Current settings are: 
Roster Positions: PG, PG, SG, SG, SF, SF, PF, PF, C, C, Util, Util, BN, BN, BN
Stat Categories: FG%, FTA, FTM, FT%, 3PTM, 3PT%, PTS, REB, AST, ST, BLK, TO, TECH


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball:*

I am interested and I like head to head.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball:*

Sure, i'm interested, but i think it's a little redundant to have FT% and still have FTA FTM also, just go with one of 'em, less lines to pay attention to is better. Same goes for 3PTM over 3PT%.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball:*

I'll play. And I agree with leidout, about the redundancy. I would do 3PTM and FT%.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball:*

Changes done, and I'll pm you guys the info now...


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clipper Forum Fantasy Basketball:*

You should probably mention that it's Yahoo Fantasy Basketball, for any new people.


----------



## qross1fan

Wow, 4 player fantasy league? C'mon! Where is everyone?


----------



## Weasel

Sign up guys! It is good fun and the draft is enjoyable as well.


----------



## leidout

Yeah! I'll even hand out totally free ***-whoopin' on a weekly basis!


----------



## bootstrenf

count me in...


----------



## bootstrenf

one suggestion though, i don't like techs...every other stat is something you can roughly predict...you can't really predict techs...depends purely on chance and luck...lets eliminate the luck part of it and let the best manager win...only my opinion...


----------



## MicCheck12

count me in


----------



## shaliq

qross1fan said:


> Wow, 4 player fantasy league? C'mon! Where is everyone?


The Biggest COBI JONES/MAGGETTE Fan Overseas a.k.a. Shaliq,
*iz here!*

So, pleeze PM _I-man_. ​


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

Count me in, I'll play


----------



## bootstrenf

should i quit and unregister my team???

only reason i ask is because of the draft time...thursday 1pm...i'll be at work, and my company uses a firewall to block that java that the draft program uses...i don't want to hold up the live draft...


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> should i quit and unregister my team???
> 
> only reason i ask is because of the draft time...thursday 1pm...i'll be at work, and my company uses a firewall to block that java that the draft program uses...i don't want to hold up the live draft...


I don't think the draft time is set. I think that is a default until a draft time is agreed upon when everyone signs up.


----------



## leidout

Seriously? Thusday at 1pm is a terrible time, last year we did it after work hours if i remember correctly.

I think its fair to say that most of us are available around 7pm (since its game-time) Can you change it q?


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> Seriously? Thusday at 1pm is a terrible time, last year we did it after work hours if i remember correctly.
> 
> I think its fair to say that most of us are available around 7pm (since its game-time) Can you change it q?



7:00-7:30ish would be perfect...


----------



## qross1fan

Guys, if you recall from last year as well, we agreed on a draft time. Currently, the reason that I put that is that I put a random date in Late October so we can debate when the time will be, that's not the ACTUAL draft time.
-------
So, we have 8 people now. Not bad, last year we had 12, I'd like to get to 10 if possible...if not, let's start talking draft time.

When will be the best time? Evening, Morning, Afternoon..give a specific time if you'd like[try to make it Pacific]
What day? Weekend or during the Week?

Also, if you can't make it on the agreed day, try to make a pre-draft order list so you can get who you like.


----------



## bootstrenf

weekday 7:30pm pacific


----------



## leidout

Anytime after 6pm except Monday & Wednesday is my vote.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I have class from 6:30 to 8pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so I can't do it then but any other time I think I can make it work. But if it had to be on a tues. or thurs, I could make the draft at 8:15-8:30ish


----------



## qross1fan

So far, seems like everyone is good with a 7:30 PM Friday draft seems well?


----------



## Weasel

For those who haven't signed up, sign up!


----------



## qross1fan

*Draft Date Set At October 19th at 7:30 PM PST*


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> *Draft Date Set At October 19th at 7:30 PM PST*



perfect...


----------



## Showtime87

I'm in, can someone PM me the info? I'll sign up ASAP if there's any room left....


----------



## qross1fan

Looks like it will be a 10-team league unless we get 2 people to sign up[I know right no we have 9 but a friend of mine is going to join]


----------



## Showtime87

Well, I'm in. For all those who regularly visit this forum - come on! Sign up! It's a minimal commitment and it's a great way to earn bragging rights! :yay:


----------



## leidout

Showtime87 said:


> Well, I'm in. For all those who regularly visit this forum - come on! Sign up! It's a minimal commitment and it's a great way to earn bragging rights! :yay:


Yeah c'mon, where's Yamaneko & Free Arsenal (only way you're gonna have Jordan on your team!) & ElMarro?? And I definitely want bragging rights over Mr. VADA too!


----------



## bootstrenf

good luck to everyone for second place...bootstrenf is finna tear that league up...

bootstrenf = tiger woods of fantasy basketball, michael jordan, walter payton, babe ruth, other superlatives, etc...


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> good luck to everyone for second place...bootstrenf is finna tear that league up...
> 
> bootstrenf = tiger woods of fantasy basketball, michael jordan, walter payton, babe ruth, other superlatives, etc...


Good luck boots, you're gonna need it. :cheers:


----------



## leidout

I'm the Dallas Mavericks of the Fantasy World, utter domination during the regular season, choke in the playoffs... never again! :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

For those who haven't signed up yet, do it. It is fun and competitive.


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> For those who haven't signed up yet, do it. It is fun and competitive.


3 days until the draft (Fri), don't miss out if you haven't signed up yet.


----------



## Showtime87

Wow, still only 9 at last check. Come on guys, this is really weak! Let's at least get one more member so that we're able to draft!


----------



## Weasel

Who quit? You should have stayed in.


----------



## Showtime87

Yeah, there's still time...re-join. What do you think about opening it up to the Lakers forum too Weasel? That way maybe we'll be able to fill out the league. Or at least add another handful of teams.


----------



## DaFranchise

If someone gives me the info I will play


----------



## bootstrenf

draft order will be randomized by yahoo, correct???


----------



## Showtime87

Major problem guys, we're not going to be able to draft unless we get one more team!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> Major problem guys, we're not going to be able to draft unless we get one more team!!!!


Yeah, I am trying to find someone. Someone sign up soon!


----------



## Showtime87

Weasel said:


> Yeah, I am trying to find someone. Someone sign up soon!


Cool, if for some reason you can't find anyone I think I know somebody who would be able to do it. He doesn't post here, but he loves fantasy leagues and he would be a good, active member.


----------



## Weasel

Showtime87 said:


> Cool, if for some reason you can't find anyone I think I know somebody who would be able to do it. He doesn't post here, but he loves fantasy leagues and he would be a good, active member.


At this point with only a few hours until draft I think you should get him to sign up.


----------



## bootstrenf

i could get my brother to sign up right now...give me a yes or a no...right now please or send me a pm...


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> draft order will be randomized by yahoo, correct???


Yeah, I think it is randomized by yahoo about 30-45 minutes before the draft.


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> i could get my brother to sign up right now...give me a yes or a no...right now please or send me a pm...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> Yeah, I think it is randomized by yahoo about 30-45 minutes before the draft.



my brother could sign up right now...yes or no???


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> my brother could sign up right now...yes or no???


Thats fine. Need the info for the sign up?


----------



## bootstrenf

done


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> done


Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> done


Alright cool, is your brother a member here?

Everyone else get ready to draft in a few hours!


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> Alright cool, is your brother a member here?
> 
> Everyone else get ready to draft in a few hours!



actually no, he is not a member...i have never told him about this site before...message boards have a stigma of being kinda "nerdy" and i didn't want him to think his big brother was a nerd...he is a clipper fan though...he also kinda has a weird sense of humor..."rainbow warriors"...


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> he is a clipper fan though...he also kinda has a weird sense of humor..."rainbow warriors"...


LOL. I thought he was just a Hawaii fan.


----------



## bootstrenf

Showtime87 said:


> LOL. I thought he was just a Hawaii fan.



he's never been there his whole life...and his favorite college football team is nd...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Just to give you guys a heads up, I will not be at the start of the draft but I will try to make it turns the end, which is where fantasy leagues are won anyway, LOL. Yeah but I will defintely roll with 
the team that the computer drafts for me and I'm still gonna smash everyone, LOL, j/p. But good luck to everyone and please try to stay active with your teams, I can't stand when people sign up for fantasy teams and don't keep up with them.


----------



## Showtime87

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up, I will not be at the start of the draft but I will try to make it turns the end, which is where fantasy leagues are won anyway, LOL. Yeah but I will defintely roll with
> the team that the computer drafts for me and I'm still gonna smash everyone, LOL, j/p. But good luck to everyone and please try to stay active with your teams, I can't stand when people sign up for fantasy teams and don't keep up with them.


What? Something better to do on a friday night? LOL. Alright then, but you should check Yahoo's rankings beforehand and alter them accordingly because they really are pretty screwed up. :no:


----------



## Weasel

Draft room is up!


----------



## Showtime87

Come on guys, draft room is up and running 21:00 and counting...let us know when you're in.


----------



## Weasel

Good draft!


----------



## bootstrenf

had fun...


----------



## Showtime87

Same here, that was great.


----------



## bootstrenf

i am most definitely going to lose the TO and points cats every week though...


----------



## Showtime87

You could use a scoring punch for that lineup, but you do have a lot of tradable commodities that can be utilized.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Showtime87 said:


> What? Something better to do on a friday night? LOL. Alright then, but *you should check Yahoo's rankings beforehand and alter them accordingly because they really are pretty screwed up.* :no:


Yeah I did that about 3 days ago and right now I'm happy as hell that I did b/c my team is stacked! I got the Big Three all on the same team! KG, Ray and PP. I am a little disappointed that I wasn't at the draft but I was pretty luck to get the #1 b/c I never get it, of course its the time that I can't draft but its all good. 

Now after all that, I do want to make some trades. If anyone has some extra shot blocking, look at my roster and send me a propose. 

Good luck to all


----------



## leidout

Looking to move Ben Wallace & Mike Conley Jr.


----------



## bootstrenf

check your trade offers!!! weasel and whoever is flying squirrels...


----------



## Weasel

I saw and declined.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> I saw and declined.



you know you could counter offer...you should take advantage of the fact that i need scoring...

or is kobe totally off the table?


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> you know you could counter offer...you should take advantage of the fact that i need scoring...
> 
> or is kobe totally off the table?


I'll look into a counter. Kobe isn't off limits but he won't be easy to get either, a great offer though could do the trick.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> I'll look into a counter. Kobe isn't off limits but he won't be easy to get either, a great offer though could do the trick.



sent two more proposals...just send me what you would like, and we'll work from there...seeing as how i can't read your mind, if you send me the offer and players you like on my team, we can resolve this sooner...


----------



## Showtime87

I am now accepting offers for Amare Stoudemire if anyone is interested: serious inquiries only!!


----------



## MicCheck12

boot give me arenas carlos boozer and someone alse for Lebron Paul Gasol and Manu


----------



## qross1fan

Looking to trade Shard for a Center depending on who it is, can add/you add


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> Looking to trade Shard for a Center depending on who it is, can add/you add


I made an offer for Rashard, let me know what you think.


----------



## leidout

Shaliq, Qross, and whoever Tark's Sharks is, check your proposals.


----------



## Showtime87

leidout said:


> Shaliq, Qross, and whoever Tark's Sharks is, check your proposals.


I'm Tark...and I will...


----------



## qross1fan

Have to reject both those trades, although Leid, I was very close to pulling the trigger. Amare's out, and I'm not fully sure on how long, so it'll just leave me with the ByMan, and Wallace won't do much for me besides block as I think LMA will rebound well


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> Have to reject both those trades, although Leid, I was very close to pulling the trigger. Amare's out, and I'm not fully sure on how long, so it'll just leave me with the ByMan, and Wallace won't do much for me besides block as I think LMA will rebound well


Sorry Q, wouldn't have offered Harrington if I'd known he was benched. Wallace also left last night's game with an injury, don't know how serious it was.


----------



## bootstrenf

so no one wants nash in a h-2-h league??? at all???


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> so no one wants nash in a h-2-h league??? at all???


Depends on what you're looking for in return...Mabye we can work something out.


----------



## bootstrenf

Showtime87 said:


> Depends on what you're looking for in return...Mabye we can work something out.



looking for a scorer...but one who gets a bit of assists to make up for the loss of nash...a lebron-type player would be ideal...maybe wade...kobe...



by the way, i just offered you a trade...seems fair to me...


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> so no one wants nash in a h-2-h league??? at all???


dude, you should've acted on my proposal, Arenas & Boozer was a good deal.


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> so no one wants nash in a h-2-h league??? at all???


if i didnt have billups and bibby id take him right away


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> dude, you should've acted on my proposal, Arenas & Boozer was a good deal.



to be honest with you, i would've accepted, but i never even saw the proposal...


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> to be honest with you, i would've accepted, but i never even saw the proposal...


lol, gotta act fast dude, arenas is already gone... 

but i made a new proposal just now, Tmac is the player you're looking for with Adelman as coach.


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> lol, gotta act fast dude, arenas is already gone...
> 
> but i made a new proposal just now, Tmac is the player you're looking for with Adelman as coach.



tmac is a no go for me...too many injury concerns...


----------



## MicCheck12

weasle check your trades, give me a counter offer


----------



## qross1fan

Took off the trade protest time, we all know what were doing so there should be no problems


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout check your trade...


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> leidout check your trade...


checked & counter offered to boots & rainbow


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> checked & counter offered to boots & rainbow



come on leidout, i would've accepted your trade....i would've given you more...too late once again...


----------



## bootstrenf

lebron and marion on the same team, great...


----------



## bootstrenf

bootstrenf said:


> tmac is a no go for me...too many injury concerns...



boy, do i feel stupid right about now...offer still on the table???:biggrin:


----------



## leidout

lol, dude you gotta be fast on the trigger. 

i think i'm about done making major trades though, my team is pretty much completely overhauled now. just trying to round out those last couple of spots...


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> lol, dude you gotta be fast on the trigger.
> 
> i think i'm about done making major trades though, my team is pretty much completely overhauled now. just trying to round out those last couple of spots...



okay cool, i noticed you dealt tracy to tarks sharks anyways...


----------



## DaFranchise

Kaman!!! Didnt you guys make fun of me when I picked him?


----------



## MicCheck12

I really need another pg


----------



## qross1fan

I need a legit C, can't win with only Aldridge and Bynum :|


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> I need a legit C, can't win with only Aldridge and Bynum :|


I know his value is somewhat in question at the moment, but I'm willing to entertain offers for Shaq. I might also trade Bogut if the right offer was made.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

qross1fan said:


> I need a legit C, can't win with only Aldridge and Bynum :|


I got Haywood, Dalembert, Brad Miller and Milicic. If interested send me an offer.


----------



## leidout

Q, check your trades & send me a counter offer if you like.


----------



## bootstrenf

after the first week, seems like all the teams are pretty even...rainbow warriors and tarks sharks are off to a very fast start...

here are the average scores per each category:

fg% : 45.45%
ft% : 75.51%
3pts : 32.2
pts : 556
rebs : 225.4
asts : 112.3
stls : 39
blks : 28.2
tos : 82.4
techs: 1.2

so if you scored above or around the mean, you should be doing fine...


----------



## bootstrenf

hey weasel, who you want for kirilenko??? 

straight up for a pg??? perhaps a power foward???

if we can't deal one for one, i'm open to a blockbuster...everyone on my team is available...


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> hey weasel, who you want for kirilenko???
> 
> straight up for a pg??? perhaps a power foward???
> 
> if we can't deal one for one, i'm open to a blockbuster...everyone on my team is available...


lol, good luck with that, i've tried dozens of times to trade with weasel.


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> lol, good luck with that, i've tried dozens of times to trade with weasel.



well, how about you??? i know you said you're done with trades, but you have any shotblockers/scorers you wanna deal???? like i said, everyone on my team is available...


----------



## Weasel

I am pretty happy with my team right now which is why I am rejecting a lot of offers. Doesn't mean I won't trade, just send me a real good offer. Right now I haven't got many offers that I like so if want to do a trade don't low ball me.


----------



## bootstrenf

Weasel said:


> I am pretty happy with my team right now which is why I am rejecting a lot of offers. Doesn't mean I won't trade, just send me a real good offer. Right now I haven't got many offers that I like so if want to do a trade don't low ball me.


didn't mean to lowball you...i think i offered you randolph and crawford....have you seen how they've been playing??? but if you felt that i was lowballing you, i apologize...

however, to tell you the truth, i regretted sending that offer because they are too valuable to my team...i think crawford will be a 18/6 type guy with about 2stls/2treys per game, and i think randolph will be a legit 20/10 guy, and maybe better because he is playing in the east now...glad you rejected that one...


but, if you felt i was lowballing you, sorry...i honestly don't put too much into the yahoo ranking system...i thought the players i offered were good enough....maybe too good...:cheers:


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> I am pretty happy with my team right now which is why I am rejecting a lot of offers. Doesn't mean I won't trade, just send me a real good offer. Right now I haven't got many offers that I like so if want to do a trade don't low ball me.


Ya know, i could offer prime Wilt Chamberlain for Mike Dunleavy Jr and you'd probably have to think about it for a while at least...

lol, just hasslin' ya weasel, i remember trying to trade with you all last season to no avail...


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> didn't mean to lowball you...i think i offered you randolph and crawford....have you seen how they've been playing??? but if you felt that i was lowballing you, i apologize...
> 
> however, to tell you the truth, i regretted sending that offer because they are too valuable to my team...i think crawford will be a 18/6 type guy with about 2stls/2treys per game, and i think randolph will be a legit 20/10 guy, and maybe better because he is playing in the east now...glad you rejected that one...
> 
> 
> but, if you felt i was lowballing you, sorry...i honestly don't put too much into the yahoo ranking system...i thought the players i offered were good enough....maybe too good...:cheers:


The lowball comment wasn't toward you or anyone in particular, it was just a general statement.


----------



## Showtime87

I have too many centers on my roster, anybody in need of a big man make me an offer. I'm looking primarily for PG help, but I'll entertain any offer that would be equitable.


----------



## bootstrenf

Showtime87 said:


> I have too many centers on my roster, anybody in need of a big man make me an offer. I'm looking primarily for PG help, but I'll entertain any offer that would be equitable.


what team is yours???


by the way, *leidout and shaliq*, check your trade offers!!!


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> what team is yours???
> 
> 
> by the way, *leidout and shaliq*, check your trade offers!!!


I'm Tark's Sharks.


----------



## shaliq

bootstrenf said:


> by the way, *leidout and shaliq*, check your trade offers!!!


Didn't see any trade offers.


----------



## Showtime87

No posts since November, just thought I would revive the thread. It's been a fun and closely-contested league so far. 7 weeks to go - good luck all and see you in the playoffs! BTW: I'm still open to trades if anybody out there wants to make a deal. I might be willing to move Boozer if the right offer came along.


----------



## Weasel

Playoff time!


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Playoff time!


I can't believe I snuck into the playoffs. Let's see if history repeats itself and you finish third .


----------



## Weasel

qross1fan said:


> I can't believe I snuck into the playoffs. Let's see if history repeats itself and you finish third .


It is on!


----------



## leidout

qross1fan said:


> I can't believe I snuck into the playoffs. Let's see if history repeats itself and you finish third .


Dude, you didn't make the playoffs! i beat ya by the smallest of margins! Muahaha! It's better to be lucky than to be good!


----------



## Weasel

leidout said:


> Dude, you didn't make the playoffs! i beat ya by the smallest of margins! Muahaha! It's better to be lucky than to be good!


Doesn't look like it, says you came 7th.


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Doesn't look like it, says you came 7th.


Gah! Yahoo had me scheduled to face tark's sharks, its usually already updated at midnight, grrr.... oh well. good luck guys, don't let that inactive dude win this thing!


----------



## bootstrenf

no offense, but i'm rooting for q's squad...only cause i don't want to face tark in the next round...


go QQQQ!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

The championship is set!: Weasel vs. Bootstrenf.


Btw tough loss for Paid who lost on a tie breaker.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like I won. :nah:

It was fun, see you guys next year!


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> Looks like I won. :nah:
> 
> It was fun, see you guys next year!


congratulations dude!

lol, weasel is a drafting machine! everyone else was making trades like it was going out of style. friggin' weasel didn't even make one and still kicked all our asses! haha good job man!


----------



## Weasel

Thanks, the draft went well for me and luckily I didn't have any of my players have any major injuries.


----------



## Showtime87

Congrats Weasel! It was a great year, let's do it again in 08-09!!


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Congrats Weasel! It was a great year, let's do it again in 08-09!!


Oh we will...we can also run a Fantasy Football if enough people are interested


----------



## bootstrenf

congrats to weasel!!!


the best team definitely won!!!! already looking foward to next year!!!


----------



## Weasel

Thanks guys, there was real good participation this year.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Congratulations Weasel.

I'll participate next year, I was too busy the last two years to keep my rotation going.


----------

